# How's it goin eh?!? New to the forum from the Great White North!



## TheMoose (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi everybody!!

      Just wanted to introduce myself, I've come across the SMF a few times doing research for different smoking related adventures and decided I absolutely need to join what seems to be a supportive, welcoming community of fellow Meatatarians! 

    I myself have been smoking meats for just shy of ten years, and like many of you I'm sure am completely self taught through trial, error and lots of reading! I really enjoy smoking sausages, summer sausage, pastrami, snack sticks, whole birds, the list goes on! I have yet to experiment with cold smoking, but I'm keen!!

  I hope to be of help, when/if I can, and look forward to learning from the many years of experience of the membership!


Happy smoking!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 21, 2020)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 21, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Arizona!


----------



## SKade (Jan 21, 2020)

Welcome from West Virginia.


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 21, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.    Lots of great folks and advice to be had on this forum.

JC


----------



## zwiller (Jan 21, 2020)

Take off hoser!  (you started it  )

 WELCOME from the Great White North of the USA, Ohio!


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 21, 2020)

Good day eh - Welcome from a cold Western Pennsylvania


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 21, 2020)

Welcome from Ohio!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 21, 2020)

Welcome from Middle TN!


----------



## pit of despair (Jan 21, 2020)

Welcome from Virginia!
Teddy


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 21, 2020)

Welcome glad to have you on board. For sure my beginnings was a lot of trial and burn but with eatable results although maybe not the best.
Great bunch of guys and gals on here with a wiliness to help.

Warren


----------



## Dutch (Jan 21, 2020)

Welcome from Utah, Moose! When I started out I learned by the T&E method with an old water smoker. When I bought my Great Outdoor Smokey Mountain propane smoker, I stumbled upon a Yahoo group for GOSM smokers that was started by out very own Jeff Phillips. When he decided to take the plunge and do his own web page, I just tagged along (IIRC-I was the 3rd person to register with SMF).
Looking forward to reading your posts


----------



## georgia smoker (Jan 21, 2020)

Welcome from Georgia


----------



## sandyut (Jan 21, 2020)

Another welcome from Utah!


----------



## udaman (Jan 21, 2020)

welcome from the great white north
where u from in canada
iam in the london onartio area


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks for the like TheMoose it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2020)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## udaman (Jan 22, 2020)

do we really say EH alot


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Jan 22, 2020)

Welcome from NY! I’m also a newbie. I’ve been a member for a few weeks and have to say you’ll love it. Great community here!


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 22, 2020)

Welcome from MD! Been browsing for awhile, just joined last month and loving it. 

Enjoy the people, couldn’t be friendlier and more helpful across this the board with any topic.


----------



## Dunstablegrizzly (Jan 25, 2020)

Welcome from New England


----------



## TheMoose (Mar 9, 2020)

udaman said:


> welcome from the great white north
> where u from in canada
> iam in the london onartio area


Hey! 
Sorry, been having a hard time posting!
I’m actually just south of Chatham! We’re not to far from each other!


----------



## TheMoose (Mar 9, 2020)

udaman said:


> do we really say EH alot


I know I sure do!


----------



## udaman (Mar 10, 2020)

no just a hour or so


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse (Mar 11, 2020)

Welcome


----------

